# MTH 153 Block Signal Question



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

So I have some MTH 153 block signals connected to my MPC bascule bridge. When the path is obstructed by a bridge thats down or when it's up, the red and green lamps show according to the open or closed bridge. However, If the path is obstructed by the bridge in the down position, for instance, the red lamp is bright but the green lamp is still lit, although dimly. The same situation occurs when the bridge is not passable on the upper level. 

There are two separate block signals. One for the track that passes under the bridge and one for the track that goes over the bridge.

I was thinking that a couple of diodes would work in this situation. Please don't look at my wiring as it is still in the formative stages.....


----------

